# Where is everyone hunting the first week?



## Snook

Out of curiosity where do most hunt turkey on this site? I'll be in Ashtabula first few days then maybe head down to Coshocton and Tuscarawus. It's hard to believe it's almost time to let the "Hevi Shot" [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected] Good luck to all!


----------



## bulafisherman

Ashtabula co also for a few days than my brother and I will head south to ohio power for our annual bass fishing/turkey hunting trip, have seen plenty of birds around my house here in asbtabula including a few toms already strutting. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kprice

Ill be in Medina County. Hopefully we have some good weather for opening weekend.


----------



## Mushijobah

Hocking and Delaware!


----------



## firstflight111

Oh for sure on berlin public land


----------



## I_Shock_Em

tusc and bula here


----------



## bobk

Hocking County here. Looking for these guys!


----------



## Snook

bobk said:


> Hocking County here. Looking for these guys!


That's some nice eye candy! Great looking birds!


----------



## Risner18

how many ppl are going to be at woodbury campground the first week?


----------



## floater99

Im going with first flite,if he shares?.:woot::Banane36:


----------



## Risner18

floater99 said:


> Im going with first flite,if he shares?.:woot::Banane36:


its in coshocton the public campground


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Clark County on new ground and then over to private land on Muskingum County Sat.


----------



## One Legged Josh

I will be in Lorain County. I have been watching them pretty close at my new spot. It should be very productive!


----------



## scallop

Athens county on our land. We were out there a week ago and there were tracks all over.


----------



## ironman172

After I get back from Florida fishing....our land in Hocking county....hopefully the neighbors will run them all on my place for my return...I can wish can't I


----------



## JTKessOH

Alum Creek. Hopefully I can stumble upon one.


----------



## General

I'll either be in Churchtown or AEP ReCreation and


----------



## Snook

Risner18 said:


> how many ppl are going to be at woodbury campground the first week?


The farms I hunt are about 3mi from Woodbury. Supposedly Woodbury has lot's of birds.


----------



## Risner18

Snook said:


> The farms I hunt are about 3mi from Woodbury. Supposedly Woodbury has lot's of birds.


so do you know how many ppl will probly be staying there


----------



## Pastor Angler

Mineral City area.... pretty rough country. Never hunted there before. Can't wait.... I got Turkey fever!!!!


----------

